# 2008 flashlight of the year



## sappyg (Dec 1, 2008)

with all the existing and new releases of flashlights i thought this would be a good topic. i don't think this flashlight should be limited by only being released in 08'. it could be any light that you think is worthy of the title of FLASHLIGHT OF THE YEAR. it could be any light but, it should be a light that has more than just limited or one off production and available to the general public. further, you should make the case for your choice.
my choice:
that's a tuffy.... i think the SF g2 is the light of the year. it's an affordable light, widely available, and can accept LA's and drop ins too numerous to mention. also, it's requires no firmware/ software tha complicates its use. it may not be a perfect light but i can honestly say that i can find no fault with it.
what's your pic?


----------



## Zatoichi (Dec 1, 2008)

My knowledge is limited, but my vote goes to the Nitecore D10.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 1, 2008)

Gene Malkoff :thumbsup:

EX10 as a backup


----------



## kelmo (Dec 1, 2008)

Muyshondt Aeon.

Small, great runtimes, useful low setting, and a kickass hibeam!!!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Dec 1, 2008)

Based on the OP's criteria:


> it should be a light that has more than just limited or one off production and available to the general public


I'd say the EX10. If I could choose ANY light though, I'd say the 2nd generation LunaSol 20.


----------



## f22shift (Dec 1, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> My knowledge is limited, but my vote goes to the Nitecore D10.


 good nominee

innovative switch
compact design
huge range w/ low low
company that listens to cpf


----------



## foxtrot29 (Dec 1, 2008)

D10.


----------



## paintballdad (Dec 1, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> My knowledge is limited, but my vote goes to the Nitecore D10.


 


f22shift said:


> good nominee
> 
> innovative switch
> compact design
> ...


 
I believe the Smart PD design as a whole deserves the nomination. Piston Drive for the masses brought to us by a customer service oriented dealer.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 1, 2008)

At first, I was thinking it was the Fenix L2D/L1D/P2D Q5, but I think the flashlight of the year should be the Fenix E01. It takes alkalines, lithiums, and NiMH batteries. It is very efficient. It lasts a long time on 1AAA battery at a useful brightness for most tasks. It comes in a variety of colors. It has a reliable twisty switch and is hard anodized. Most importantly, it's only $12.50. For a flashlight so small, it's about the only one cheap enough to replace immediately if lost. It's also cheap enough to give away as a gift while being small enough for people to actually edc. So far, I have four family members and friends that edc an EO1 that didn't carry a flashlight before. This light can get normal nonflashoholics to edc lights and is cheap enough to not make them embarrassed at how much was spent on it. If I tell someone what a Fenix L2D costs, they tell me I'm crazy. If I tell them what an EO1 costs, they ask me where I got it. The average person isn't spoiled when it comes to brightness. They are used to a dim light or none at all. The EO1 gives reliability, runtime, and good brightness for most uses in the smallest package possible for a normal (cheap) alkaline battery. The EO1 is like a gateway drug to becoming a flashaholic.


----------



## rayman (Dec 1, 2008)

I would say: JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.

I really like my Jet-III Pro. The UI is really great you have three modes that can be indiviually modified in brightness and function. With the 18650 the runtime is really great and with the optional SS reatiningring it's a great flashlight.


In my opinion the best flashlight of all times is a modded Maglite:

you can mod it like you want
available in many different battery combinations
available in many different colors
there is lots of accessory made for it
not very expensive
rayman


----------



## Agent_Jaws (Dec 1, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Gene Malkoff :thumbsup:


 
+1

My M60L is the most impressive light or light accessory that I have encountered in the last year.

Aside from that, Fenix TK10 as my other lights aren't "new" per se and I bought them all in 2007 or before.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 1, 2008)

Nitecore D20 or D10/EX10.


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 1, 2008)

i would vote for the surefire e1b. It has one of the nicest design in terms of flashlight. Its small and puts out a blinding 80 lumens..


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 1, 2008)

my vote goes to the Smart PD Ex10 and D10 pair..

Crenshaw


----------



## tx101 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yup ..... I would have to say the Nitecore PD range (D10/20 + EX10)


This thread should have a POLL so we can all vote


----------



## concept0 (Dec 1, 2008)

I had no idea that the Nitecore PD line was so popular!

Does anyone own the Golden Dragon Plus models? Which do you prefer (GDP or CREE)?

I know there are threads comparing the two, but I'm just looking for personal preferences...


----------



## glockboy (Dec 1, 2008)

+1



tx101 said:


> Yup ..... I would have to say the Nitecore PD range (D10/20 + EX10)


----------



## jayflash (Dec 1, 2008)

The old G2 is still one of my favorite lights and I bought a 2nd one this year, but I'm going to vote for Zebralight's H30. If a headlight doesn't qualify, then put down another vote for the EX10.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 1, 2008)

These are the 2008 nominees in my opinion:

- *Muyshondt Aeon*

-* SureFire E2DL*

- *EagleTac T10C2*

- *Wolf-Eyes Sniper-P7*

- *Dereelight DBS MC-E*


----------



## carrot (Dec 1, 2008)

I think this year the Aeon and the SmartPD are tops.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 1, 2008)

Surefire E1B, PD is a close second.


----------



## sappyg (Dec 1, 2008)

quote: "This thread should have a POLL so we can all vote "

i though about doing a poll but, i did'nt think the nominations should be limited to the lights that were listed and i did not want to leave out any candidates. for instance, i would have completely overlooked the fenix e01 but one poster makes a very strong case for it.

from the looks of it the nitecore PDS UI is running away with the show.


----------



## sappyg (Dec 1, 2008)

so far nitcore's PDS UI is pulling about 40% of the votes.


----------



## knightrider (Dec 1, 2008)

SF E1B. Small, bright, 2-mode, amazing pocket clip. My favorite of the year.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 1, 2008)

EX10, even though i sold mine to buy more NT 120's from last year


----------



## naked2 (Dec 1, 2008)

Another for the Smart PDs (I have the EX10 Q5! :thumbsup. I just can't say enough about its construction quality, especially for the price (if it had the SF name on it, it would probably cost > $250)!

If I had to pick a flashlight "brand" of the year though, it would be no contest- EagleTac, hands down! (I have the P10C and T10L! :twothumbs), but that's another thread.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 1, 2008)

I would like to nominate a few lights not so far mentioned. 

Liteflux LF3xt
Liteflux LF5xt
Zebralight H50

FWIW I am not sure I agree with the muyshondt and gene malkoff lights meeting the criteria of mass produced generally available.. If all it takes is over a hundred lights to be made then I would say the Spy 007 is the best light made, possibly ever...


----------



## m16a (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm going to have to agree with what many have said and go with the Smart PD lineup as the 2008 light/s of the year. They have everything that one looks for in a dubbed light of the year.


----------



## chibato (Dec 1, 2008)

Another vote for the Nitecore PDs, although I also think (like Hooked on Fenix) the E01 hit a homerun.


----------



## Illum (Dec 1, 2008)

kelmo said:


> Muyshondt Aeon.
> 
> Small, great runtimes, useful low setting, and a kickass hibeam!!!



:bump:

btw, theres a black Aeon going for $170 here
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=185329


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 1, 2008)

Fenix E01.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 1, 2008)

MillerMods Cree Arc AAA 2-stage.

Any SSC-P7 light that still works 1 month after arrival.


----------



## warx23 (Dec 1, 2008)

EX10!. 
Great UI
Useful Low beam
Quality build vs. price cant be beat.


----------



## e2x2e (Dec 1, 2008)

SureFire E1B _Backup_


----------



## allburger (Dec 1, 2008)

The mighty P7 Mag!!


----------



## Burgess (Dec 1, 2008)

LiteFlux LF5XT (AA category)


Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2 (18650 category)


:twothumbs


These are great times to be a Flashaholic !
_


----------



## sappyg (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW.... there are some surprises here. that Aeon kinda came out of nowhere. i think it could be dead even with the e1b. 
the BIG surprise with the most nominations is not actually a light per se but a UI itself. i think mcgizmo might have been in to something here.:thumbsup:


----------



## lightmyway (Dec 1, 2008)

Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2 gets my nomination.


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 1, 2008)

+1 on the G2...with the improved head and tail-cap...the benchmark "An SF evey one can afford", quality construction, and simple UI...it's just a classic that they continue to improve upon with-out wrestling it away from what it was designed as...a well made, affordale, and bright lighting instrument...


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 1, 2008)

My vote would have to go to the Surefire E2DL.
TIR Optic+lots of lumens=perfection.


----------



## matt0 (Dec 1, 2008)

My vote would go towards an E1B Backup


----------



## etc (Dec 1, 2008)

Agent_Jaws said:


> +1
> 
> My M60L is the most impressive light or light accessory that I have encountered in the last year.



+1 to M60.


----------



## effulgentOne (Dec 2, 2008)

Totals so far (as best as I can figure, I may have miscounted, and some posts were ambiguous):

2 Surefire G2
5 Surefire E1B
2 Surefire E2DL
3 Nitecore D10
4 Nitecore EX10
9 Nitecore Smart PD System in general (not counting D10/EX10)
3 Malkoff
4 Aeon
2 Fenix E01
1 Jetbeam Jet-III Pro IBS
1 Zebralight H30
1 Zebralight H50
1 EagleTac T10C2
1 Wolf Eyes Sniper P7
1 Dereelight DBS MC-E
1 Liteflux LF3XT
2 Liteflux LF5XT
1 MillerMods Arc (may not fit criteria?)
2 Olight M20
1 P7 Mag (may not fit criteria?)

Looks like the Smart PD System is stealing the show, with the E1B and EX10 following.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

I personally think that the Ra Clicky has to be 2008 flashlight of the year due to all the excitement surrounding its release!!

James....


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd have to say just purely based on the incredible amount of buzz that it created, that the EX10/D10/Smart PD System should take top honors. For a couple weeks that was all CPF talked about. Those lights were, in their own little way, revolutionary.


----------



## kts (Dec 2, 2008)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I'd have to say just purely based on the incredible amount of buzz that it created, that the EX10/D10/Smart PD System should take top honors. For a couple weeks that was all CPF talked about. Those lights were, in their own little way, revolutionary.


 
Yes, the hype was great..But now the D10/EX10 also seems like its the light with most issues :shakehead


----------



## isc (Dec 2, 2008)

SF E1B closely followed by the E2DL


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 2, 2008)

Like a lot of us here on CPF, I purchased a lot of new lights in 2008. All of them I found delightful in some way, some of them are cycled in EDC, some remain in boxes and drawers or given to friends and family. But out of all of them, I would wish to agree with the masses.

Flashlight of the year 2008 - Nitecore Smart PD D10. Small, unfussy, bright, rugged, intuitive, reliable, and, above all, great to hold and handle and use! If only owning one would quench my thirst for new lights because I can't think of a purely practical reason to ever want another pocket size torch. But as it is I will have a golden dragon D10 soon and probably a brace of EX10's to boot! 


Honourable mentions to Fenix for the TK11, the LD10 and the E01.
And to Lummii for the Wee. All EDC items for me.


Anyone else find it strange there is no mention so far of the ARC 6, also utilizing the PD Piston? I'm afraid 300 bucks is a lot too much for my wallet, sadly...( I'm not knocking ARC, I'm just saving up to push the button on one!!!)



Be lucky...


----------



## chaoss (Dec 2, 2008)

e2x2e said:


> SureFire E1B _Backup_


 
This :twothumbs


----------



## sappyg (Dec 2, 2008)

this is great!
looking at effulgentOne's breakdown and disounting the PDS UI and only looking at light specific nominations it's a tight race. in fact, the e1b looks like it's in the lead at this point but only by one vote.
i would have thought that the d10 would be ahead of the e10 because of battery requirements but it looks like the cr123 battery has a stronger showing.


----------



## divine (Dec 2, 2008)

I didn't know that Gene Malkoff was a production unit! :laughing:


----------



## Zatoichi (Dec 2, 2008)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I'd have to say just purely based on the incredible amount of buzz that it created, that the EX10/D10/Smart PD System should take top honors. For a couple weeks that was all CPF talked about.



I wasn't an active member of CPF at the time, but the Nitecore D10 buzz reached me all the way over on the WUS G-Shock forum! :laughing:


----------



## Blue72 (Dec 2, 2008)

Arc 6
or
surefire e1b


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 2, 2008)

I enjoy reading these "best of" threads.

So many candidates this year.

I couldn't choose just one. A few candidates:

- The Aeon, amazing performance, the size of a one-a-day vitamin.

- The E1B, SF's best implementation of their TIR optic, I think.

- The Milky Creemator, it out-Surefires Surefire--more efficient, more versatile, brighter.

- Nitecore/4sevevens deserves an honorable mention for bringing the piston to the masses, but personally I haven't used my EX10 much since I got it.

[PS: Maybe the Ra Clciky will be the Flashlight of 2009. Too soon to tell.]


----------



## naked2 (Dec 2, 2008)

Milky's are great, but since not production, shouldn't be on this list.


sappyg said:


> it should be a light that has more than just limited or one off production and available to the general public


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking at effulgentOne's list, the Sundrop is missing (may not fit criteria?).


----------



## csshih (Dec 2, 2008)

nitecore's PD system, any of those lights are awesome.


----------



## BillD (Dec 2, 2008)

Nitecore D10


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 2, 2008)

Any with Nitecore's PD system.
I prefer the Q5 D10.


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 2, 2008)

Fenix E01, never have to worry about running out of juice in a normal day, enough light for when its dark. Waterproof (dunked it in a glass of water to prove why i got an E01 vs a DX fauxton) and sits nicely on a keychain.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 2, 2008)

I have not experienced the PD system except vicariously...

My vote as it is still my most used EDC is Fenix P2D (or L1D) CE Q5, which even a few jaded CPF modders oooohhh'd and aaaahhhh'd at DFW Flash Get-together!!!

I very rarely use it as L1D as it is so fine as P2D!


----------



## lightcacher (Dec 2, 2008)

Eagletac T10C2.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 2, 2008)

My vote is for the Nitecore EX-10/D-10/D-20.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 3, 2008)

That's a rough decision - so many great lights lately. Henry's designs are at the top of the list - Novatac 120P and now the 120T or 120E have become even better values since it was found how to essentially make them a 120P. And the Ra Clicky looks great but still hard to get. Nitecore EX10 and D10 are great lights. But one light -- the Liteflux LF3XT -- is looking really really good right now. Flawless in anodizing and appearance, programmable with more features than any other light AFAIK, it can be virtually setup to be just about like a Nitecore EX10 or even close to a Novatac/HDS. It can be a 1,2,3,4 or 5 mode light - and that's just one of it's UI's - the other compact UI just about takes care of most things without any programming needed to set it up. Smoothest switch on the planet IMO -- and no rubber to wear out. Perfect tint (I've got 2 of 'em and from what I've heard they are all close to the same neutral white). High quality throughout and it looks it too. And yet an awesome price. I think the lightreviews web site lists it as the highest rating on their 'Value' scale. Built in battery voltmeter. One of the only lights to have a perfect 'ringless' flawless beam pattern with the rugged Cree LED (I say rugged because the other next most popular LED seems to have some slight issues that tend to make it less tolerant of certain conditions). I haven't even checked the list of features in the sales thread on CPFM so I'm sure I'm missing some but that should cover it for now


----------



## Cuso (Dec 3, 2008)

The Nitecore PD line was the revolution of the year , no questions asked...Any other lights are just personal choice. The Aeon is just too limited/custom to be called mainstream or widely available. Novatacs took their honors some time ago, and the Liteflux line , even though great lights, have not had the exposure. The strongest contender here has to be the Surefire E1B with its sought after reversible clip... Now we need to make another thread for Overall Flashlight of the Year, to include custom pieces also. ( To me sits between the Lunasol 20 and the Spy007)


----------



## DM51 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aeon, Sundrop... and Matrixshaman has a very good point about the Novatac 120x, which even though it came out in '07, is still just as strong and popular now, if not more so (lol, did Shorty & Longman have anything to do with that, I wonder?)


----------



## sappyg (Dec 3, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Aeon, Sundrop... and Matrixshaman has a very good point about the Novatac 120x, which even though it came out in '07, is still just as strong and popular now, if not more so (lol, did Shorty & Longman have anything to do with that, I wonder?)


 
i'm surprised that no one mentioned the NT 120x until now.


----------



## KnOeFz (Dec 3, 2008)

Although I have no experience with the Nightcore PD system myself yet, it sure is on my most wanted list for 2008/2009. There are some custom lights like the Arc6, Sundrop, Aeon that I dream of, but those most likely always stay in my dreams. :candle: The Nightcore lights are more realistic options for me and therefore get my vote for flashlight of the year. Especially for the D20, using the most common available AA batteries.


----------



## deranged_coder (Dec 3, 2008)

Nitecore EX10 gets my vote. :rock: Mine arrived from 4sevens last week and it has joined my 120P and E1B as the lights I EDC. I'm already close to ordering a D10 as well...


----------



## Daniel_sk (Dec 3, 2008)

sappyg said:


> i'm surprised that no one mentioned the NT 120x until now.


Definitely, it's getting very popular now - especially after discovering the "secret menu" in the E/T models. I have just bought a 120E myself right now .


----------



## jsong (Dec 3, 2008)

LF5XT


----------



## cchurchi (Dec 3, 2008)

Wolf-eyes R2 Storm - good spill, good throw, 3 times one eight six five oh!
Zebralight H50 and H60 if it arrives in time - everyone already knows why these kick butt.


----------



## abarraga86 (Dec 3, 2008)

For me its the E1B for portability and usefullnes...


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 3, 2008)

smart PD line. 
Zebralight h50 is a close second.


----------



## jayflash (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey there Mossy. I remember when you were just a new snot, here on the CPF. Good to still have you around the forums. We just got 6" of snow on the lakeshore, way up nort 'ere in Wisco. Hope your weather is better.

My old Yukon HL, although dim by today's standards, was plenty for snow blowin'. Ain't it amazing how our little obsession has progressed? Back in the olden daze I was thrilled to get an original Arc LSL!


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 3, 2008)

jayflash said:


> Hey there Mossy. I remember when you were just a new snot, here on the CPF. Good to still have you around the forums. We just got 6" of snow on the lakeshore, way up nort 'ere in Wisco. Hope your weather is better.
> 
> My old Yukon HL, although dim by today's standards, was plenty for snow blowin'. Ain't it amazing how our little obsession has progressed? Back in the olden daze I was thrilled to get an original Arc LSL!



damn straight. Remember when a e2e was the must have pocketrocket?


----------



## GPB (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd vote for the E1B. I love mine but haven't ever held or shone a Nitecore, Jetbeam or a few of the others. I think my E1B has saved me money because my light purchases seriously slowed down after that aquisition.

I am surprised that the G2 is getting more love than the G2L


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 3, 2008)

GPB said:


> I am surprised that the G2 is getting more love than the G2L


 
I think if the G2L had a whiter tint instead of blue it wouldn't be my loaner light.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 3, 2008)

E01 for a simple, reliable, long running, no b.s. light or the Photon Rex for innovation, versatility, compactness and u.i.


----------



## 1dash1 (Dec 3, 2008)

2008 Flashlight of the Year:

+1 for the unlocked Novatac 120E/120T.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 3, 2008)

1dash1 said:


> 2008 Flashlight of the Year:
> 
> +1 for the unlocked Novatac 120E/120T.



that's not a new light. It's been around before '08


----------



## naked2 (Dec 3, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> that's not a new light. It's been around before '08


This is in the OP:


sappyg said:


> i don't think this flashlight should be limited by only being released in 08'


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 3, 2008)

Bitz (Aluminum) - Smooth floody beam. Beautiful machining. Titanium bezel. This light is a work of art. I am told that a small 2nd run is in the works.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 3, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> that's not a new light. It's been around before '08


What year did the HDS come out? It was way ahead of its time. I can't believe we are still finding Henry's Easter Eggs after all this time. It has increased the buzz on this light again. I don't mean to say the HDS is an old light. It has been updated in the meantime, but maybe not this year.


----------



## 1984 (Dec 3, 2008)

OLIGHT m20 warrior!(I dont know what the the hell Im talking about,but I ordered one should be here thursday):twothumbs


----------



## TECENG (Dec 4, 2008)

Nitecore EX-10/D-10/D-20.

A VERY close second is the EO1. I think the Nitecore wins though due to it's ingenuity and design effort.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 4, 2008)

More specifically the EX10


----------



## BabyDoc (Dec 4, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> That's a rough decision - so many great lights lately. Henry's designs are at the top of the list - Novatac 120P and now the 120T or 120E have become even better values since it was found how to essentially make them a 120P. And the Ra Clicky looks great but still hard to get. Nitecore EX10 and D10 are great lights. But one light -- the Liteflux LF3XT -- is looking really really good right now. Flawless in anodizing and appearance, programmable with more features than any other light AFAIK, it can be virtually setup to be just about like a Nitecore EX10 or even close to a Novatac/HDS. It can be a 1,2,3,4 or 5 mode light - and that's just one of it's UI's - the other compact UI just about takes care of most things without any programming needed to set it up. Smoothest switch on the planet IMO -- and no rubber to wear out. Perfect tint (I've got 2 of 'em and from what I've heard they are all close to the same neutral white). High quality throughout and it looks it too. And yet an awesome price. I think the lightreviews web site lists it as the highest rating on their 'Value' scale. Built in battery voltmeter. One of the only lights to have a perfect 'ringless' flawless beam pattern with the rugged Cree LED (I say rugged because the other next most popular LED seems to have some slight issues that tend to make it less tolerant of certain conditions). I haven't even checked the list of features in the sales thread on CPFM so I'm sure I'm missing some but that should cover it for now


 
+1 with everything said. However, I don't think the LF3XT is revolutionary. To be the light of the year, shouldn't it be? Still, the LF3xt copies the best from the EX10/D10 lights and improves upon it. It also copies from the p120 and from the previously released LF5XT and does it better. What is special about the light is it that combines so much into a single package at a very affordable price. Because it bases so much of what it does on older designs, it is evolutionary and not revolutionary.

As much as I love the LF3XT (it is my favorite now), if I were to vote for a light that has made more of an revolutionary impact this year, it would be the D10/E10. 4Sevens designed no frills, affordable EDC lights that are easy to operate, easy to carry (even has a great clip option), broad choice of light brightness with ramping, in an extremely compact format, and nice build/finish. It does have its problems for some with its finicky PD system, non-retainable memory after shortcut modes, but still most people love it. If it weren't for the D10/Ex10, I don't think we would be seeing the LF3xt as it is today.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 4, 2008)

1996alnl said:


> I think if the G2L had a whiter tint instead of blue it wouldn't be my loaner light.



Or my gifting light for Christmas


----------



## naked2 (Dec 4, 2008)

curlyfry562 said:


> Or my gifting light for Christmas


----------



## Moka (Dec 4, 2008)

GPB said:


> I'd vote for the E1B. I love mine but haven't ever held or shone a Nitecore, Jetbeam or a few of the others. I think my E1B has saved me money because my light purchases seriously slowed down after that aquisition.


 
Ditto to that...
I'd have to vote for the E1B. Small, bright, Love the TIR, and the clip is damn cool too.. =D
Henry's RA lights either the Clicky or Twisty would have to be a close 2nd/3rd... =P

Can the OP start a poll with all the lights litsted thus far and perhaps we can get some kind of (un)official result...


----------



## Thermionic (Dec 5, 2008)

My vote is for the Nitecore D10. 
I liked the look of it and bought one, retired my ARC LSH-P and have EDC'd the D10 for 4 month now with no regrets.


----------



## DimmerD (Dec 5, 2008)

EX10


----------



## jumpstat (Dec 5, 2008)

SF L1


----------



## Hellz (Dec 5, 2008)

Nitecore D10 was my favourite purchase of 2008 (out of everything!)

Patrick


----------



## JSG (Dec 5, 2008)

I believe the LiteFlux LF3 XT will be the light of the year. It has something for almost everyone, though I've heard some complaints about it not having a pocket clip and the instructions for the UI are lacking. However, these things notwithstanding, it is, in my opinion, a very capable EDC light, with a lot of potential. Its newer, and better, PD switching system will probably become the standard very shortly. Nitecore helped bring this type of switching to the forefront, but theirs is slightly lacking in operatability.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 5, 2008)

NiteCore in collaboration with 4sevens licensed the PD system from McGizmo. The LiteFlux does not have a PD (Piston Drive). The LiteFlux switch is more like a cellphone button.



JSG said:


> I believe the LiteFlux LF3 XT will be the light of the year. It has something for almost everyone, though I've heard some complaints about it not having a pocket clip and the instructions for the UI are lacking. However, these things notwithstanding, it is, in my opinion, a very capable EDC light, with a lot of potential. Its newer, and better, PD switching system will probably become the standard very shortly. Nitecore helped bring this type of switching to the forefront, but theirs is slightly lacking in operatability.


----------



## BabyDoc (Dec 5, 2008)

JSG said:


> I believe the LiteFlux LF3 XT will be the light of the year. It has something for almost everyone, though I've heard some complaints about it not having a pocket clip and the instructions for the UI are lacking. However, these things notwithstanding, it is, in my opinion, a very capable EDC light, with a lot of potential. Its newer, and better, PD switching system will probably become the standard very shortly. Nitecore helped bring this type of switching to the forefront, but theirs is slightly lacking in operatability.


 
The LF3XT is a great light, but it does not have a PD switching system, though its switch looks similar in some respects to the PD. The PD switch is a mechanical metal piston that when moved forward by pressing the end of it, makes an electrical contact as the front end of the piston touches a contact ring attached to the circuit board in the head opf the light. There is considerable tension on this moving piston inside of which is the battery and battery spring. There is little to wear out in this type of switch. McGizmo who invented this switch and NiteCore who pays a royalty to use it claim it will outlast any electrical/mechanical switch.

In contrast, the LF3XT has is a short throw electrical switch that connects electrically to the circuit board via a inner metal sleeve that also holds the battery. This sleeve does not move when the switch is operated. Rather, it remains in constant contact with the circuit board in the head of the light, as long as the head is tightened. All the switching is done within the switch itself with its own electrical contacts. The short throw of the LF3XT switch requires little effort since it is working against just a tiny spring in the switch itself, and not agains the tension of the spring inside a moving battery tube (piston). While this switch may be more prone to wear than the PD system, it looks like LiteFlux doesn't expect problems. Unlike most switches which are easily removed and replaced, the LF3XT switch doesn't look like it is user accessible. There is no retaining ring, and the inner metal sleeve is not easily removed like with the LF5XT or with NiteCore PD lights.


----------



## crocodilo (Dec 5, 2008)

My list of nominees:

1. Nitecore EX10, for the PD system and an all-round great performer
2. Surefire E2DL, blinding usefulness
3. Surefire E1B, great EDC
4. Fenix E01, squeezing AAAs to the last drop
5. Anything Malkoff, but especially the M60L (best drop-in ever, IMHO)


----------



## youreacrab (Dec 5, 2008)

1) Ra Clicky
2) Malkoff M60L (in a SF G2 of course)
3) SF E2DL (or KX2C)
4) Fenix LD01SS


----------



## shomie911 (Dec 5, 2008)

My light of the year is the bulletproof RA Twisty 85-Tr.


----------



## sappyg (Dec 5, 2008)

this thing has really got some legs under it. i will try to get a poll added soon. the poll will be light specific and not UI based. therefore, a fenix d10 will be judged next to an e10. in the case of the NT 120x it will be listed in as NovaTac 120x because the various models are essentually the same light as they are all programable. 
lights that do not fit the origional intent of the thread will be excluded. honestly there have been so many mentioned others will probably have to be excluded due to the limited poll space (10). 
some very good cases have been made for all lights mentioned. all have merrit but, this will be 2008'S LIGHT OF THE YEAR!


----------



## cave dave (Dec 5, 2008)

Another vote for the *Ra Twisty*, perhaps the toughest light ever built. Programmable but a great selection at stock brightness levels. Totally intuitive operation!


----------



## shomie911 (Dec 5, 2008)

cave dave said:


> Another vote for the *Ra Twisty*, perhaps the toughest light ever built. Programmable but a great selection at stock brightness levels. Totally intuitive operation!



I've had multi-level lights and sold them, but kept the Twisty. The UI is perfect.

The way the battery is cradled inside is brilliant too, I've dropped it a few times head first and tail first and the battery had no sign of denting or damage.

Plus the 85-Tr has that extremely useful low red. I use the low red almost more than the white output.

All in all I love the Twisty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pumaman (Dec 6, 2008)

carrot said:


> I think this year the Aeon and the SmartPD are tops.


 
gotta agree:twothumbs


----------



## sappyg (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 flashlight of the year (Poll Added!!!)*

i finally gathered the nominations to make a poll. some nominations had to bee excluded because some nominated more tha one flashlight at a time which was too confusing. the Aeon fell victim to this process thus did not make the final poll. had this not happened it definately would have unseated the Ra Clicky or the NT 120x for a spot on the poll.
Now is the time for those that chose the Smart Drive Nitecore UI to decide on a flashlight.
the Ra Twisty made a remarkable last minute surge to make the poll. there were 20 flashlights considered for the poll and i am confident that no deserving flashlight has been excluded thanks to all the thoughtful nominations.
this has been a fun thread and i can not wait to find out the winner of THE 2008 FLASHLIGHT OF THE YEAR.


----------



## jusval (Dec 6, 2008)

According to this site, they have the best flashlight......

http://www.batterysavers.com/SE4W3C...reme-AA-150lumens-3c-4watt-led-flashlight.htm 


I don't know how I ever overlooked it......


----------



## naked2 (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh come on, way more than 12 people (the amount of votes for EX10/D10 at the time of this post) already mentioned _something _Smart PD! So come on, let your voices be heard! Don't be afraid to stand up and be counted! Vote for either one, the EX10 (my favorite!) or the D10, I don't care, just vote! :santa:


----------



## BabyDoc (Dec 7, 2008)

It's too bad I can't vote twice (hell, I am a republican, I admit it! Only Democrats can vote more than once)
I voted for the EX10, but you know I would like also to vote for the LF3XT.


----------



## naked2 (Dec 7, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> It's too bad I can't vote twice (hell, I am a republican, I admit it! Only Democrats can vote more than once)


 
:naughty:


----------



## sappyg (Dec 7, 2008)

the voting at this point (50), looks almost exactly like the nomination talley. the top three contenders are dukin' it out and runing neck and neck. clearly this is no runaway race.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 7, 2008)

So far 47% of the votes are for the Nitecore D10 or the Nitecore EX10. They are basically the same light, except for the battery they use.


----------



## sappyg (Dec 7, 2008)

Art Vandelay said:


> So far 47% of the votes are for the Nitecore D10 or the Nitecore EX10. They are basically the same light, except for the battery they use.


 
i agree..... but i also think that the type of battery used in a particular flashlight is at play here. after all, part of the apeal of the E01 is the battery it uses. clearly this is the case of the D10.


----------



## Kingfisher (Dec 7, 2008)

When this poll ends I'm gonna buy the winner - if I don't have it of course :twothumbs


----------



## Nos (Dec 7, 2008)

omg allmost 50% for Nitecore :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 7, 2008)

The only light in the poll that I own is the G2.

Mine is clicky instead of push/twist and has a LED instead of the fast battery burning incandescent bulb.

That STILL don't make it the flashlight og 2008 NO WAY!

Of 2x123 or 1x18650 lights I own, my vote would go for Dereelight CL1H!

Honorable mention to Wolfeyes Sniper!

Still looking for THE AA solution, but Fenix L1D CE Q5 (though I use it as P2D CE Q5) would get the nod!


----------



## naked2 (Dec 8, 2008)

"And they're down the back stretch, heading for home! I'ts EX10 ahead of D10 by a nose, with E1B trailing by 8 lenghts!"

sappyg, how long you gonna' let 'em "run"? 'Til December 31st? :santa:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 8, 2008)

Glad to see the LF3XT made it on the list. It has my vote and I'd like to think I still would if I had the others to compare it to.

Geoff


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 9, 2008)

You forgot option: None of the Above


----------



## sappyg (Dec 10, 2008)

naked2 said:


> "And they're down the back stretch, heading for home! I'ts EX10 ahead of D10 by a nose, with E1B trailing by 8 lenghts!"
> 
> sappyg, how long you gonna' let 'em "run"? 'Til December 31st? :santa:


 
i'm thinking it should end in another day or so. in the nomination process the E1B was the leader. now it is a distant 3rd.


----------



## farmer17 (Dec 10, 2008)

I vote for the Home Depot Husky 2D Tactical flashlight. I'm not a cop or emergency worker so a "pretty good, cheap light" works great for me. I have one SF 6P with an R2 bulb that is my serious light for tornado season and when "things go bump in the night", but all my other lights are cheap. I think the Husky 2d will also force many other manufactures to build powerful, quality lights at a decent price(are you listening Maglite?).


----------



## 22hornet (Dec 10, 2008)

I voted for the E01, because it was on the list. However the true flashlight of the year, as far as I see it, is the Fenix TK20.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## naked2 (Dec 10, 2008)

sappyg said:


> i'm thinking it should end in another day or so. in the nomination process the E1B was the leader. now it is a distant 3rd.


Well then, if you stopped it now, I'd be the proud owner of the "2008 flashlight of the year"! 
But it's the only one on the list I own (EX10), maybe I need to buy more flashlights! :devil:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 10, 2008)

Tomorrow at 11:28 am would make 10 days since the start of the thread.


----------



## Zatoichi (Dec 10, 2008)

I only have the D10, but to my way of thinking it wins if the EX10 wins.


----------



## brucec (Dec 10, 2008)

I see the Nitecores have it. Although a bit glitchy for this first version, I just can't believe how they managed to put such a nice innovative high quality package together at that price point.


----------



## sappyg (Dec 11, 2008)

well....... i don't know how to stop the poll. it's clear that the voting was fair and that the EX10 is the 2008 FLASHLIGHT OF THE YEAR :twothumbs


----------



## f22shift (Dec 11, 2008)

husky 2d would be another nomination. bringing deal hunters into the cpf world .. i think


----------



## Norm (Dec 11, 2008)

sappyg said:


> well....... i don't know how to stop the poll. it's clear that the voting was fair and that the EX10 is the 2008 FLASHLIGHT OF THE YEAR :twothumbs


To me the EX10 is the most popular light from the very short list given in the poll, but may not be the most innovative.
When the car of the year is chosen all cars are judged by the same criteria by a panel of judges, what we have here is a popularity contest.
Different classes also need to be considered, the choice here is only a small selection from the hundreds, probably thousands of lights available.
Norm


----------



## Skyeye (Dec 12, 2008)

IMHO, he Husky 2D is the real winner it's just that folks who payed over $60 for a hot LED carry are jealous and in denial!:nana:


----------



## Taboot (Dec 12, 2008)

I think the EX-10/D-10 concept was cool, but mine was somewhat glitchy and fragile. My E1B is rock solid. 

E1B


----------



## somebody (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd have to go with the Surefire E2D LED Defender - Great runtime and perfect low and high beams!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like I missed this thread in my internet absence. 

+1 for Malkoff.
If we're talking whole light package then its Wolf Eyes P7 Sniper.
I'd also put honorable mention in for LF5XT.


----------



## maxspeeds (Jan 25, 2009)

My vote goes to Don's *LunaSol27*. Made out of all titanium and having a combination of flood and throw, it can't be beat! It has the best clip currently on the market and a machined recess for tritium. It also uses the now commonly known "pd" system, to which Nitecore and Arc have borrowed.


----------



## :)> (Jan 25, 2009)

I won't be able to pick but it would have to be one of the following 4 lights for me:

Aeon by Endeavor
Clicky by Ra
Lunasol LS20 by McGizmo
Spy 007 by Data
Thank God that I don't have to choose only one.


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Jan 25, 2009)

The Sure Fire E1B is an awesome light, but I will have to go with the D10.

My D10 has been carried in a kydex holster since the day I got it, and I liked it enough to purchase to EX10 and D10 Golden Dragon.




Bill


----------



## Morelite (Jan 25, 2009)

From the list I choose the D10 because it is the only one I have from the choices. My real vote would be for the Olight Titaninum Infinitum. If customs where included then my vote goes to Data's SPY007.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 25, 2009)

maxspeeds said:


> My vote goes to Don's *LunaSol27*. Made out of all titanium and having a combination of flood and throw, it can't be beat! It has the best clip currently on the market and a machined recess for tritium. It also uses the now commonly known "pd" system, to which Nitecore and Arc have borrowed.


Unlike some of the "borrowing" you see with flashlights, the D10 was made in collaboration with Four Sevens and McGizmo.


----------



## bullfrog (Jan 25, 2009)

somebody said:


> I'd have to go with the Surefire E2D LED Defender - Great runtime and perfect low and high beams!



+1

My vote would go to the E2DL - its a MONSTER in a tight package that is capable of out-throwing our 235+ M60s. If I had to keep one STOCK light, this would be it. 

2nd vote would go to the Ra Twisty 85-Tr.
3rd to the E1B


----------



## es2qy (Jan 25, 2009)

I voted for Nitecore, but gotta say E2DL would be in there.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

As above.


----------



## WadeF (Jan 25, 2009)

Nitecore EX10 + D10 = 80 votes
Total of all other contenders = 107 votes

Not bad Nitecore.  

They are great little lights.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jan 26, 2009)

I own four of the lights on the list: the D10 and the EX10 with clips and trits, a black E01 and a LF3XT. All except the E01 (I really don`t like the beam color on the E01) are/have been EDC along with my Olight Titanium Infinitum and my LF2X. I think they are all very good lights and are worth their asking price. My first two of the afore mentioned (there have been others before, but not listed here) used as EDC were the EX10 and D10. Then along came the LF5XT which retired my D10 to my EDC backpack. The need for reprogramming the LF5XT (I`m still waiting for the head to come back) took it out of EDC contension. The LF2XT sits on my right-hand shirt pocket and my Olight Ti U in my right-hand back pants pocket on full blast set-up. When I first received my LF3XT I was not overly pleased with its knurling (I like the D10/EX10 knurling much better) and figuring the FUI was, with the enclosed manual, (I just want to thank all on the forum that have helped decipher that very strange set of instructions) daunting to say the least. The more that I have played with my 3XT, the more I have come to like it. I miss the lack of a clip but am working on a solution for that (if it works out I`ll try to post some pictures). I think the switch is the best I`ve ever used and, now that I can open the tail, easy to service. The beam is just about the nicest, both beam wise and tint wise of all my lights, and I`m even learning to accept its strange knurling more and more. This means that my EX10 has been relegated to my back pack beside my D10 and the LF3XT to my left front pants pocket. I voted the LF3XT as the light of the year 2008 because in spite of its´ few flaws and shortcomings, it`s my most fun-to-use light at this time.:twothumbs


----------



## xpea (Jan 26, 2009)

LF3XT is definiticely the light of the year, no contest.
First time we see a light with simple and complex UI with by far the most complete feature set. The beam is also beautiful (no cree ring there) and the manufacturing top notch.

Nitecores are popular in this poll and they are great lights with McGizmo PD, but IMHO they bring nothing new to the table and they have too many quality issues (see number of related topics).


----------



## MWClint (Jan 26, 2009)

my EX10 gets a lot of rough abuse, where i'd normally have used a G2.
had to jumpstart my jeep's battery saturday night and it performed flawlessly.
clipped it to the collar of my jacket, it hung down and projected light where i needed it.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are my thoughts, 
The E1B was a good entry but the G2, this isnt exactly a new light.

I would have liked to see the 2008 Inova T4 in there and the Pelican 7060 would be a good entry choice too, a very influental light i think.

What I really wanted to vote for and sadly i dont see is the tomahawk from firstlight. I dont know if the recent models existed before 2008 but i thinnk these lights need more recognition. They are not moderately priced EDC lights that everyone will go out and but but I think they represent more thought an ingenuity than most of the other ones we can vote for.
The angle head thats so bright in such a small package, the finger ring retaining system, two handed grip shooting ability, strobe red white and blue.

No offense to the list creator but i think the list was not put together well. Based on the lights the author had, or personal preference maybe? Heck i think lumapower had some pretty significant lights and zebra lights are definately an origiinal product out there.

I dont think you can edit a vote so ill add my vote as the First lght tomahawk.


----------



## EasySt (Jan 27, 2009)

My vote would have gone for the E2DL but it wasn't on the list, so I picked my 2nd favorite, the E1B.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 27, 2009)

Jetbeam Jet-III-M :twothumbs

Not sure why nearly identical Nitecore lights are up there twice. :shrug: The D10/EX are essentially the same light released at the same time, just take different cells. However, the D20 is a new light and doesn't show up.

I would also nominate the Fenix TK20, Lumapower MRV, and the EagleTac series.

I choose the Jetbeam over any on the list, so I didn't vote.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 27, 2009)

D10
Used in Afghanistan for 5 months with no issues with the variable output a god send. The HA-III was worn due to it sitting next to a Peak UV light in my belt pouch, but it is not an issue. It was fed Eneloops and worked very well every time, no problems. Love the piston drive and the thing rolls very low and very high on a single AA.


----------



## sappyg (Jan 27, 2009)

eyeeatingfish said:


> No offense to the list creator but i think the list was not put together well. Based on the lights the author had, or personal preference maybe? Heck i think lumapower had some pretty significant lights and zebra lights are definately an origiinal product out there.


 
no offense taken. when the thread started there was no poll at all and all posters prior to that actually are responsible for the flashlights enterd into the poll. it was my intention to keep the nominations in an open format. as such there were as many as 15 -20 flashlights nominated. there are only 10 slots available when a poll is created and the lights in the poll are simply the lights CPFers nominated. i was only a curious onlooker. Zebra lights had the same chance to make the final 10 as any of the lights in the nomination process... yes, they do desearve an honorable mention.



EasySt said:


> My vote would have gone for the E2DL but it wasn't on the list, so I picked my 2nd favorite, the E1B.


 
both worthy lights... actually, while compiling the final 10 nominations for the poll the SF e1b was ahead of either of the nitecore products and i expected it to actually take the prize. i can truly say that i did not anticipate the final result.
the e2dl had the same chance as all other lights. it did not get enough nominations to make the short list.... truly it is a worthy light



EngrPaul said:


> Jetbeam Jet-III-M :twothumbs
> 
> Not sure why nearly identical Nitecore lights are up there twice. :shrug: The D10/EX are essentially the same light released at the same time, just take different cells. However, the D20 is a new light and doesn't show up.
> 
> ...


 
like my momma use to tell me.... "if you did'nt vote then you have no right to complain"... trust me... i vote every chance i get. i may not like or enjoy the outcome but i do participate when the opportunity comes along. 
it was my intent that all lights, though similar in some or most ways, be considered. though the d10 and ex10 are the same UI i felt that the battery choice was significant to CPFers and could not be overlooked as i think battery trends/ preference is an important consideration for such a lofty title as THE 2008 FLASHLIGHT OF THE YEAR 
2008 was an exciting year for flashlights and honestly there are so many great flashlights that i can't say which is THE best for anyone but me. it is clear however that the PDS UI is very NOW and this poll may help others make future choices among the many available. 

i'm looking forward to 2009 and more exciting flashlights. 
thanks for participating. this has been a very fun thread and i have learned more than i bargained for.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 27, 2009)

sappyg said:


> like my momma use to tell me.... "if you did'nt vote then you have no right to complain


 
 I did vote, I should have said I didn't poll. 

A agree there were a lot of good offerings for 2008. More than fit in a poll.

I forgot reasons for my choices... here they are:

Jetbeam Jet-II-M is my choice for a good-looking, well-built flashlight at a reasonable price. Selection of emitter tint, reflector, bezel, and even came out in a titanium version. Swallows several different types of batteries and gives top notch runtime on a 18650. Stainless bezels front and back.

Fenix TK20 introduced the masses to the neutral emitter LED, great throwing beam without a huge reflector, and lots of power on simple AA batteries. Heavy duty and simple to use.

Lumapower MVP made it easy to produce 700 guilt-free lumens in a reasonable size and great runtime. Pierces the night as far as any single cree thrower, and lights a wider target in the process.

EagleTac Series gave no apology for maxing out LED's as it provided extremely bright lights for their size, in a variety of configurations and battery choices.

NiteCore gave us a series of 3 piston drive lights at an everyday price. Great efficiency and great looking, the D10/EX10 also fit the EDC duty perfectly. Some of these broke due to failure for thin walls in the body and bezel, but all was forgiven quickly with great support from 4sevens. PD can be hard to push and provide unintentional results when pressed, but we seem to forgive that too. The D20 interface made some improvements, but will also come on due to battery inertia in the pocket/backpack/luggage if bumped (unless you remember to lockout). Icing on the cake was the single-cell versions being offered with Golden Dragon Plus emitters and dedicated reflectors.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 27, 2009)

I know I posted in this thread about my P2D Q5.

I _*STILL*_ do not see anything on the horizon to bump it based on what I need in an EDC light!


----------

